# Nobody warned me...



## VelcroV (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay so I must admit we WERE warned that once we got a V we would never go to the bathroom alone again. Sure, no problem, I don't mind a little company even then. But nobody told me that he'd not only lick my legs, but also try to steal my underwear, toilet paper and lunge at the dirty water the second I stand up all at the same time. I close the door..but wait, he's so smart he can open it! How annoying! 

Even so, we love our 6 month old V


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Six months old = still very young. It won't always be that bad!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

hahaha! Probably TMI, but I've definitely had to push Scout's head away from a ahem certain area whilst on the john. Is it too much to ask for a little privacy?


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My ten months old boy still opens the bathroom door and invites himself in. If the door is locked, he will squeal outside. At least he does not care about the toilet paper.


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

They must all be the same... our V is nearly a year old and follows my wife and I into the bathroom almost every time. I suppose she just wants to make sure neither of us fell in...lol.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

W is 14 months and he is an inappropriate sniffer. I Have definitely had to nudge him away from very private areas. That said, I usually close the door because HELLO! PRIVACY!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Ellie will follow anyone who lets her into the bathroom. Fortunately, she is not an "inappropriate sniffer" . She just likes to rub against your legs or wants to be petted. She will whine outside the door if I don't let her follow me. My mom was over one time and Ellie sneaked in the bathroom with her somehow. Mom said "all of a sudden there was a wet nose on my leg"! I told her she was just checking to see if you needed help wiping!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They're just making sure we are okay, and don't fall in.
They take their job of watching over us very seriously.
V is for vigilant.


----------



## VelcroV (Apr 25, 2013)

hahah glad to hear I'm not alone!  
(literally)


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I don't know about the other women out there.... but it gets even worse at certain times of the month. Mine will even jump into the bathtub with me. If she can't get into the bathroom with my husband, daughter or myself she will scratch at the door until she gets in. She is very persistent! And oh what has happened to my husband and I having any romance? He can't kiss me without being growled at and we have to sleep on separate sides of the bed with her in between us.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

W used to hump me when it was that certain time of the month. Thanksfully, he doesn't do that anymore! He does get weird when my husband and I try to do anything other than sleep on our separate sides of the king bed with him in the middle. We have definitely had to move him back to his spot when he's trying too hard to get in between us! I don't think he's being jealous or guarding, though... I think he genuinely does not understand why he isn't in the middle of every hug or kiss!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> And oh what has happened to my husband and I having any romance? He can't kiss me without being growled at and we have to sleep on separate sides of the bed with her in between us.


That is just her taking it as far as you will let her. As much as we love our dogs, you need to love your husband enough to put her in her place.


----------

